# GPS Tracking



## boxerulez (17/3/17)

Hi Guys

Cheapest device for real time tracking to fit to a select few of my company vehicles?

Looking for something like a cheap little android device that takes a sim and uses almost NO battery life just to be able to log in and see where the hell these okes are taking the piss during work hours.

Yes yes they will be informed that we are fitting tracking devices to their vehicles as part of their contract renewals.

(Background)

Yesterday our vehicle is broken into at 16h30 exactly, but today the guy only shows up to work at 14h00 dik babelas.


----------



## Comrad Juju (17/3/17)

boxerulez said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Cheapest device for real time tracking to fit to a select few of my company vehicles?
> 
> ...



Use one of the tracking company. +-R125 a month and its 24 hour tracking. You can also set up notifications for speeding and if they stop in restricted areas.


Just stay away from matrix/ mix telematics as they are totally useless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (22/3/17)

C-Track or Tracker. I worked in the Telemetry industry for about 6 years (until about 2 years ago) and can say for sure that:

Netstar's units are as good as door stoppers
Mix Telematics focuses on big fleets with big trucks hence costly for a decent unit
Global Telematics (now PointerSA) also focuses on big fleets and costly for decent units

If you are cash strung, consider Bidtrack (from Bidvest) however, the cost will not be too far off from C-Track. All 3 of the preferred companies uses GPS over GPRS/GSM technologies rather than the shitty Scatter GPS that Mix telematics came out with on their low range units and the even worse RF Beacon tech that Netstar used. Just ask them for a unit that has user inputs and request a Quote to connect your car alarm system (probably connected to the siren with a 2 to 5 second debounce/delay) and you can get notified of break-ins too. 

Prices range between R140 to R350 p/m p/p depending on your requirements.


----------



## Comrad Juju (22/3/17)

Can I disagree and say we have a small fleet of 13 vehicles with mix and we pay R125 a month per vehicle


My main problem with them is the gps units/ imobilizers pops fuses and it takes ages for them to come out and sort the problem. Has happened to 5 of our vehicles to date and was installed by different technicians.

All different types of vehicles- ford, Hino, Isuzu, Mazda 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

